# Best prefolds on the market?



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Chinese?
Indian?
DSQ?

Where do you get the prefolds you love? And why do you love them?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Organic.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...16&postcount=9

So soft!

And chemical-free.














:


----------



## HappyMama0823 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love the DSQ for quality and durability. I wish I could get them organic for the environment.

Where do you get the prefolds you love? And why do you love them?
I get mine at www.punkinbutt.com because they are on sale quite often and have the best prices most of the time. Plus I have used the same prefolds through 3 children and they are hanging in there, so the quality is great! I keep buying them as gifts for all my new mom friends who are trying cloth. I figure even if they give up on cloth diapers, they still have great burp cloths, washcloths, or whatever. They are so versatile.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

I love my prefolds from www.snuzzi.com I love them because they are Organic Cotton Velour and they are the softest, squishiest diapers with just enough stretch so that I can get a snuggly fit that doesn't sag. I love them because they are very trim. I love them because they are hand dyed and beautiful. I love them because I can line dry them and they are still soft. I love them because they came with doublers than make them night worthy. I love them because they are made by a WAHM, here in the US with organic fibers.







: Oh, snuzzi ov prefolds, how do I love thee???


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

They're not organic but I love the Indian prefolds from http://www.little-lions.com/ They are so soft!


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have Chinese bleached, Indian unbleached and Thirsties. Initially, I had the Indians, then Thirsties and just recently got some Chinese bleached from my neighbor. It pains me to admit this, but the Chinese bleached are the softest of all three, but I do LOVE the Thirsties.

I've heard good things about Tiny Birds and would try theirs if I was buying more prefolds.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

over those snuzzi's...


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anamama* 
I love my prefolds from www.snuzzi.com I love them because they are Organic Cotton Velour and they are the softest, squishiest diapers with just enough stretch so that I can get a snuggly fit that doesn't sag. I love them because they are very trim. I love them because they are hand dyed and beautiful. I love them because I can line dry them and they are still soft. I love them because they came with doublers than make them night worthy. I love them because they are made by a WAHM, here in the US with organic fibers.







: Oh, snuzzi ov prefolds, how do I love thee???

Except they are not selling a single thing atm.







Everything on the site is listed as sold out or no quantities for that type.







Cant even check pricing because of it.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I've always heard great things about Thirsties un-bleached and the PF's from Green Mountain Diapers.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bimmergal2005* 
I have Chinese bleached, Indian unbleached and Thirsties. Initially, I had the Indians, then Thirsties and just recently got some Chinese bleached from my neighbor. It pains me to admit this, but the Chinese bleached are the softest of all three, but I do LOVE the Thirsties.

Sorry, but I just had to add that Thirsties are Chinese prefolds.

We have Thirsties bleached and unbleached (like the unbleached best) and Indian unbleached pre-folds from a co-op. I really do love the Thirsties, but they have a tendency to ravel at the ends. Since I sew, that has been no problem for me. I have had about 3 of the 30 I have do that. I have cut down a few of mine to get rid of the foldover so that hasn't been much of a problem. They really do hold a lot!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

As far as all around, just good priced, soft prefolds, I like the Thirsties UB CPF's...they are the softest Chinese prefold I've ever felt. I also got some Indian pfs at clothdiaper.com They were unbleached seconds but they are the softest that I own so I adore them. And for the length alone, I like the GMD Rainbow shorts....I normally prefer UB prefolds and the rainbows aren't nearly as soft as my Thirsties or Indians but they are a great shorter length which works well for us! And they are good quality too....I would say they will outlast my Thirsties and my Indians even though they aren't UB.

TBO has awesome prefolds so I do have a couple of those but they are really pricey too.

Too bad snuzzi.com isn't selling anything right now...those look AWESOME! Anyone know if any other sites sell anything similar?


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Chinese prefolds from Green Mountain Diapers.

Best ever.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

I just bought some thirsties last night, I can't wait to get them in the mail. I got the white ones b/c they aren't actually bleached. I plan on dying and painting them too


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

So "Thirsties" are chinese prefolds?

Are all "chinese prefolds" the same product?

I've seen significant price variation (from $14-25 a dozen) and am wondering of all these chinese prefolds being sold are from the same maker.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah_bella1050* 
I just bought some thirsties last night, I can't wait to get them in the mail. I got the white ones b/c they aren't actually bleached. I plan on dying and painting them too









FWIW the UB are much softer than the bleached and you can easily colour the UB. The bleached work fine, though.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kawa kamuri* 
FWIW the UB are much softer than the bleached and you can easily colour the UB. The bleached work fine, though.

Really? The Natural are softer then the White? The site says they're not bleached, so I was just going with the white. If the natural one softer though, I will ask if I can change my order.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah_bella1050* 
Really? The Natural are softer then the White? The site says they're not bleached, so I was just going with the white. If the natural one softer though, I will ask if I can change my order.

IMO they're much softer. From what I've seen posted here that's a pretty unanimous feeling.


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

I have some white Thirsties (could have sworn I ordered UB, oh well) and even after many, many washes and use (a few months) they aren't as soft as I'd like. In fact, they are sorta rough and if I use them without a fleece liner DS gets a red penis. No problem with absorbency, but I won't get bleached again.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate the advice, I contacted them to try and change my order. I'm new to prefolds, I used and still use pockets with dd1 and I'm just not all that happy with them. With dd2 I have been using some prefolds that I got off diaperswappers and KL0's and I am suprised at how much better they work! I am just so sick of the tempermental fleece that decides when it wants to work and when it doesn't







. I just want something that's always absorbent and always works! Now, if I could just find a good fitted....


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

If you can sew at all (straightstitch and zigzag down straight lines) then luxury PFs are easy and cheap to make. I make velour and sherpa PF for $1-2 each that are the most amazing things ever. And so easy to sew! Just a thought. And you don't need a fancy serger or sewing machine. Velour and sherpa PFs are very absorbant and fit longer than C or IPFs since they stretch and the waist fits longer.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't like the unbleached thirsties prefolds I got. They were downright scratchy after lots of washing. I *much* prefer my non-chlorine bleached prefolds from www.greenmountaindiapers.com


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
Organic.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...16&postcount=9

So soft!

And chemical-free.














:


you have to add www.fireflydiapers.com to your list







I've used her wipes (made of the same material as the fitteds and prefolds) and I love it! I need to try the prefolds!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I don't like the unbleached thirsties prefolds I got. They were downright scratchy after lots of washing. I *much* prefer my non-chlorine bleached prefolds from www.greenmountaindiapers.com










Hmmm....I have both....and my Thirsties UB are MUCH softer than my GMD bleached ones....I've had the Thirsties quite a bit longer and so they've been washed a bunch more....maybe my GMD's will soften up with more washings? I definitely love the length on my rainbow shorts so it would be nice if they were a tad softer


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberthesugarcat* 
If you can sew at all (straightstitch and zigzag down straight lines) then luxury PFs are easy and cheap to make. I make velour and sherpa PF for $1-2 each that are the most amazing things ever. And so easy to sew! Just a thought. And you don't need a fancy serger or sewing machine. Velour and sherpa PFs are very absorbant and fit longer than C or IPFs since they stretch and the waist fits longer.

I tried to PM ya about this but it wouldn't work for me? ANyway....do you have any simple instructions on how to do this? I would LOVE to make luxury prefolds and I do have a sewing machine. Where do you get your fabric?


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

So "Thirsties" are chinese prefolds? And they are different than the Green Mountain Prefolds?

Are all "chinese prefolds" the same product?

I've seen significant price variation (from $14-25 a dozen) and am wondering of all these chinese prefolds being sold are from the same maker.


----------



## kc7fid (Jul 31, 2005)

GRRR... after i just typedmy message uit deleted it!

anyways, chineseprefolds are made from different manufactuures, so not all created equal

I LOVE my GMD rainbow shorts. very soft no extra folding and almost the absorbancy of a full length PF. I think I am going to go order 3 more dozen







I really LOVE them... especially since I feel I change alot of diapers and the "short" are perfect for my 36lb toddler and my 9mo twins, all around same fit is good for me!


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elriomidwife* 
So "Thirsties" are chinese prefolds? And they are different than the Green Mountain Prefolds?

Are all "chinese prefolds" the same product?

I've seen significant price variation (from $14-25 a dozen) and am wondering of all these chinese prefolds being sold are from the same maker.

No not all "chinese prefolds" the same product. I have had both Thirsties and GMD and they are different. I'm sure that they are made in different factories in China. Some cpfs are softer than others, thicker than others, better made than others, etc. The same goes for Indians.

As far as the price varying that much it is because you are probably looking at the price for Infant size at $14 a doz and $25 for Premium size. There are differences in price among the same sizes, but usually not that much, unless you are looking at seconds.

To those who are having differences of opinion on which is softest: Thirsties UB or GMD I would like to add that on different occasions I have ordered from Thirsties. Some batches would be softer than others. I have also ordered on seperate ocassions from GMD and there have been differences in softness there too! Yes, I am a pf addict!! I pray for strenght to resist and not frequent these boards as much!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
you have to add www.fireflydiapers.com to your list







I've used her wipes (made of the same material as the fitteds and prefolds) and I love it! I need to try the prefolds!

There are Firefly flats but I don't see prefolds on the site.


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *susieinms* 

To those who are having differences of opinion on which is softest: Thirsties UB or GMD I would like to add that on different occasions I have ordered from Thirsties. Some batches would be softer than others. I have also ordered on seperate ocassions from GMD and there have been differences in softness there too! Yes, I am a pf addict!! I pray for strenght to resist and not frequent these boards as much!!


Ahhhh...that's good to know! Because I was thinking of getting some more GMD Rainbow shorts because I like the length so much....but I was also debating just trimming some of my Thirsties for the softness....so I think I will go ahead and order more Rainbows and see if I get some softer ones this time....mine arent by any means rough....just not that soft....but I only have 6 of them! It would be nice to have another dozen.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
There are Firefly flats but I don't see prefolds on the site.

they are called "flat" diapers, but they are the shape/dimensions of a prefold. They aren't like traditional flats.


----------



## mamatomax (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandapanda9* 
I tried to PM ya about this but it wouldn't work for me? ANyway....do you have any simple instructions on how to do this? I would LOVE to make luxury prefolds and I do have a sewing machine. Where do you get your fabric?


Me, too! I would love to make some!


----------



## mamatomax (Mar 31, 2007)

They're not organic but I love the Indian prefolds from http://www.little-lions.com/ They are so soft!

Those are the best prices that I've seen anywhere. Thank you!
I've looked everywhere, too. It's always the $10 shipping that kills a good deal at all of the other places that I've seen.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
they are called "flat" diapers, but they are the shape/dimensions of a prefold. They aren't like traditional flats.

The dimensions are actually somewhere between those of a prefold and those of a traditional flat. I have a few of them.

And, of course, they don't have the characteristic 3 panels of a prefold, with the center panel having more layers than the outer panels. A Firefly flat is just one big rectangle, without any sections, and the whole thing is just 2 layers.


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Don't want to hijack an old thread, but for those of you that have a sewing machine and do want to make your own PFs, I just wanted to link pics I took of some hand-dyed outer infant sherpa PFs I made the last few days (for approx. $2 each, including shipping/thread/dye). These are made the exact same size as an infant CPF, but will fit much longer since they are stretchy and most kids outgrow the waist of infant PFs before the rise.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24.../sherpaPFs.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...aPFspinned.jpg

So if you figure in shipping these are cheaper than most IPFs and CPFs out there, and you just need the most basic sewing skills. You can also use velour for the entire PF or just one side and that can be even cheaper (but still super yummy). And you don't need a serger!

BTW, this is not spam since I don't make them to sell!!! This is part of my homemade stash for my new baby expected in a week or so.


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, Amber, those look great!

Could I trouble you for step by step directions with dimensions?

Did you make those with organic velour???? Where did you get your fabric?

What did you use for the dye? Does Kool-Aid work on OV?


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Anyone who wants step-by-step instructions don't hesitate to PM me! I love to share.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Bump.








I really benefited from this little prefold discussion, b/c I'm realizing that choosing pfs is as hard as any diaper. So I'm gonna try to keep it going.
I got some more pfs from gmd, and am wanting to try pfs with my toddler before the baby comes. He is 21 months and pretty big (30 lbs, 36 in. tall). I dont' mind ordering toddler pfs, cuz I was going to anyway just to have them around for the baby as changing pads, burp cloths, and what not. But they sound just huge! Do the premiums or rainbow shorts work well for older toddlers as well with less bulk? I know on the gmd site, she says some people never get to the toddler ones. I'd like to just trifold it into a bummis cover in the day, and then use some preemie pfs at night as doublers with it.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

The premiums should work just fine for trifolding and laying in a wrap. I used them to stuff my dds pockets when she was that big.

I just wanted to say that I got my thirsties and wow are they much softer! I'm totally in love with them


----------



## Micheliala (May 4, 2004)

Hazelnut.. I think they could work, I'm pinning the rainbows on my 2yo, she is tall and thin but there is lots of room still and if you are just wanting to trifold then I think they could be perfect! they are every bit as absorbent as a premium on my super (and i mean super) heavy wetter toddler. I also lay in a preemie prefold for dblr at night and it works better than any hemp or fitted combo i've tried in the past.

I have for prefolds, thirsties (bleached and colors) chinese unbleached and bleached (from cotton babies) unbleached indians (from a co-op) gerber







rainbow shorts from GMD and bleached indian from Little Lions. My favs for softness are the ones from Little Lions and the rainbow shorts for size and absorbency. But I think overall if I had to choose just one, I would have to go with the indians from LL







They are soooo soft and floppy/squishy!


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone use the Jamtots prefolds?


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

I went to Abby's Lane http://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?category=273
to buy some Thirsties prefolds and they say:

"The Thirsties company has recently moved production of all of their wonderful products to the USA. Due to this move, the prefolds below are no longer being manufactured. What is left below is all we will have of the Thirsties cotton prefolds. "

Anyone know any more details? Will they be available again anytime soon? Are other sites selling out of them too?


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know, but I guess that would explain why they were on sale at maine cloth diaper co. I got a half dozen (this thread persuaded me) but there were very few left.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elriomidwife* 
Anyone use the Jamtots prefolds?

Yeah I do - I have 24 UB premium cpf's. I don't find them that soft - although admittedly I don't have much to compare them to except the bleached infant cpf's I used to use with a diaper service. But they are absorbent. I'm curious to try other ones mentioned in the thread but can't justify getting more pf's.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Amber! Those are beautiful!

What about Hemp pfs? Tell me about using those.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

So, I went to www.mommacommune.com b/c they still had some thirsties left. She also recommended me some of the new swaddlebee's natural prefolds so I got a package of those too. OMG I took them out of the package and they are MUCH softer then the thirsties. I am seriously amazed. I haven't even washed them yet and they are super soft. I can't wait to finish washing them, I can't image how soft they are going to be afterwards


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elriomidwife* 
Anyone use the Jamtots prefolds?

I do! And I LOVE them. They are pretty new, I've only had them about three weeks, but they are soo soft. I have thirsties and some from thebabymarketplace.com and my jamtots ones are much softer. They have quilted up really well, much more so than either of my others. I bought the toddler size and am thinking of buying more!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I got a half dozen thirsties left, and they feel about the same as my green mountain unbleached prefolds (both fairly new). The softest are the unbleached indian pfs from clothdiaper.com, though I only have them in the newborn size.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

I just recieved an order of newborn thirsties and I'm not super impressed. The stitching quality seems really poor, like they'll start to unravel at the edges in a short time. We'll see. I am going to check out the swadddlebess and order some Jamtots.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Thirsties are fine, they do what they're supposed to do but they seem really trashy when compared to the prefolds from Green Mountain which are tons more absorbent, softer and all around much better quality. I like them even better than Tiny Birds. GMD are great, I wish I had always used them also great service, helpful booklet packed with everything you could want to know and quick shipping. The comparatively high shipping initially turned me off of GMD but they are more than worth it for the prefolds.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't really used both long enough to compare, though when I did have a nighttime leak it was with two thirsties pfs, and not gmds. Anyway, I can't figure out why everyone doesn't use the rainbow shorts.







I read about people trimming pfs on here, but the shorts are perfect. I prefer them to the toddler pfs, and my son is nearly two. The bulk of pfs is hard for me to get used to anyway after using pockets or aios for so long- so the shorts have been better for us. I'm going straight to them from the infants for the next baby.


----------

